# Yep...



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Awwwww, just look at that little face. Love her look and those eyes just melt you.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Emilie is just beautiful! Looks like she is settling in quite nicely.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awe....she's beautiful!!!!! Love her little face.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is so cute!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

She's a beauty! Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

She is so cute!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

3 words:

O. M. G.

Bueller seems to be enjoying his new roommate.

Those 2 are making me want a Pointer now!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

esSJay said:


> 3 words:
> 
> O. M. G.
> 
> ...


 
Bueller is THE best big brother. He's only a year old himself, but more gentle and careful than I could ever have imagined.

I adore the breed. They compliment to Goldens beautifully. I can't wait til he's big enough to run with them. :heartbeat


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think Emilie is saying she wants to move a little SW of Chicago....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's adorable, just look at that precious face!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What an adorable face she makes!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

She is very cute! And looking so relaxed.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She is so cute...I hope you have more than one dog bed.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

She looks very confident for such a youngster! Bet Bueller is pleased as punch to be her big bro


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think Emilie is saying she wants to move a little SW of Chicago....


 
Not once she asked who the mayor was...:curtain:


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

You should probably bring them both to the Frankenmuth Dog Bowl. Srsly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emilie*

Emilie is a SMART GIRL!! She's found her home!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Emilie is a SMART GIRL!! She's found her home!


We're lucky.

And, she _is _smart, for sure. She has not been with us a week, and won't be 8 weeks old til Sunday, but she is going to the door and _asking _to go out. (The Dogfather is sure he's the most stellar dog trainer in the universe, as he is home with her while on a winter layoff...) She's just a good, easy puppy.
Last night, she slid off the chair, went to the door, I took her out, and she came in and went straight to Bueller's bed, climbed up and laid, upside down, on his hip and went to sleep.


----------

